# Cute New Picture of "Whinny For Me's Blissfully Dun"



## Jill (Apr 1, 2010)

Just wanted to share a nice picture H snapped this morning of our 3 day old filly, Bliss. Her neck looks a little choppy b/c it was clipped in a spot by the vet for her precautionary plasma transfusion. We are smitten with Bliss:

[SIZE=14pt]*Whinny For Me's Blissfully Dun, a/k/a Bliss*[/SIZE]
_2010 AMHA / AMHR pending Sorrel Filly with Huge Star_

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Grand Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Reflection, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King







and quick look at her parents:




x




--------------------------------

*Updated April 2, 2010 to show some new shots of her at 4 days old. I ♥ Bliss!!!*


----------



## Leeana (Apr 1, 2010)

She is really cute, Jill!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks, Leeana





H saw me scratching her special spot so now I think the race is own to see who gets to be her person


----------



## Frankie (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice little girl, congrats!!! So glad she's doing well!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 2, 2010)

She's so sweet. Jill


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww congrats on a cute filly! They are so fun to play with, especially when they are so friendly!

Andrea


----------



## Laura Leopard (Apr 2, 2010)

She is so cute!


----------



## Marty (Apr 2, 2010)

She's so cute Jill. All fluffy and cozy. I've always liked her mother a lot too.

Now how about an update on Trooper? We haven't seen that little guy in ages!


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!

Marty, we will get pictures of Trooper (by DunIT) and Infinity & Piper (by Destiny) later when they are not so shaggy. They are looking really good and H and I are proud of them (our babies from last year). They're all doing very well and Trooper is loving his new paddock mates who are all kin through BTU -- Bacardi (great uncle), Blue (uncle) and Ducky (brother). He almost looks like a much smaller Bacardi in color. Both Ducky and Trooper have a through the fence infactuation going with Bliss


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2010)

At the risk of revealing the depth of my infatuation with Bliss, I just added some new good pictures to the original post from today (4 days old)


----------



## drk (Apr 2, 2010)

AWWWW..... She is a cutie pie !!!!


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 3, 2010)

She is beautiful Jill! Her star is just precious too


----------



## Leeana (Apr 3, 2010)

Jill you must get yearling pictures of those Destiny fillies....I was thinking about them just the other day


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, ladies





Leeana, I will get them when they aren't so furry. You should see the gorgeous faces on them with these huge doe eyes, short heads and dishy as can be. And bodies built to show / drive / breed. I really like how Destiny works with the Bandito chicas!!!



(PS though they are fat piggies right now and it's not all fluffy hair!)


----------



## Jill (Oct 29, 2011)

I came accross this when looking up another topic, and since I have more grown up pictures of Bliss handy, I thought I'd update! We love her and she is the second example of a neat baby out of DunIT x Hope as she has an older, beautiful, brother:


----------



## chandab (Oct 29, 2011)

I love this filly, she is just gorgeous.


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, Chanda


----------



## stellabella (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow that palamino filly is gorgeous. I had to look twice at the first pic, She looks like a true Miniature QH. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you, Stella



She has sure grown on me... go figure how that seems to happen



Her mom, Hope, is one of my favorite mares


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh your palomino is just gorgeous, but your little filly is the perfect example of a cute, cuddly little pumpkin!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, Anna! The little pumpkin grew up to be the palomino filly


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 3, 2011)

Jill! She is the cutest darn little girl.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2011)

She is so expressive!!! Very cute!


----------

